# RR: 104. Monteverdi: Vespro della Beata Vergine 1610



## Trout (Apr 11, 2011)

*1.	Gardiner (cond.), Monoyios, Pennicchi, Chance, Tucker, Robson, Naglia, Terfel, Miles, His Majestey's Sagbutts and Cornetts, English Baroque Soloists, Monteverdi Choir, London Oratory Junior Choir	(1989)










2.	Parrott (cond.), Kirkby, Rogers, Bonner, Tubb, van Evera, Covey-Crump, Daniels, Dudley et al., Taverner Consort, Choir & Players	(1984)










3.	Savall (cond.), Figueras, Kiehr, Picotti, Costa, Mey, Fagotto, Turk, Spagnoli, Abondanza, Carnovich, La Capella Reial de Catalunya, Coro del Centro di Musica Antica Padova	(1988)










4.	Alessandrini (cond.), Invernizzi, Piccinini, Simboli, Mingardo, Ghelardini, di Donato, Dordolo, Ferrarini et al., Concerto Italiano	(2004)










5.	King (cond.), Sampson, Outram, Auchincloss, Mulroy, Daniels, Gilchrist, Harvey, Evans, MacDonald, King's Consort & Choir	(2006)










6.	Jacobs (cond.), Kiehr, Borden, Scholl, Bowen, Torres, Murgatroyd, Abete, Draijer, Concerto Vocale, Netherlands Chamber Choir	(1995)










7.	Christie (cond.), Marin-Degor, Wieczorek, Stefanowicz, Agnew, Cornwell, Félix, Bayley, Les Arts Florissants, Les Sacqueboutiers de Toulouse	(1997)










8.	Junghänel (cond.), Koslowsky, Kiehr, Dugardin, Bertin, Türk, Jochens, Schreckenberger, Gerchen, Concerto Palatino, Cantus Cöln	(1994)










9.	Pickett (cond.), Bott, Bonner, Robson, Ainsley, King, George, Grant, New London Consort	(1989)










10.	Pearlman (cond.), Chandler, Clift, Croft, Atkinson, Diamond, Nomura, Mattsey, Boston Baroque	(1997)









*

Condensed Listing: 
1.	Gardiner (cond.), Monoyios, Pennicchi, Chance, Tucker, Robson, Naglia, Terfel, Miles, His Majestey's Sagbutts and Cornetts, English Baroque Soloists, Monteverdi Choir, London Oratory Junior Choir	(1989)
2.	Parrott (cond.), Kirkby, Rogers, Bonner, Tubb, van Evera, Covey-Crump, Daniels, Dudley et al., Taverner Consort, Choir & Players	(1984)
3.	Savall (cond.), Figueras, Kiehr, Picotti, Costa, Mey, Fagotto, Turk, Spagnoli, Abondanza, Carnovich, La Capella Reial de Catalunya, Coro del Centro di Musica Antica Padova	(1988)
4.	Alessandrini (cond.), Invernizzi, Piccinini, Simboli, Mingardo, Ghelardini, di Donato, Dordolo, Ferrarini et al., Concerto Italiano	(2004)
5.	King (cond.), Sampson, Outram, Auchincloss, Mulroy, Daniels, Gilchrist, Harvey, Evans, MacDonald, King's Consort & Choir	(2006)
6.	Jacobs (cond.), Kiehr, Borden, Scholl, Bowen, Torres, Murgatroyd, Abete, Draijer, Concerto Vocale, Netherlands Chamber Choir	(1995)
7.	Christie (cond.), Marin-Degor, Wieczorek, Stefanowicz, Agnew, Cornwell, Félix, Bayley, Les Arts Florissants, Les Sacqueboutiers de Toulouse	(1997)
8.	Junghänel (cond.), Koslowsky, Kiehr, Dugardin, Bertin, Türk, Jochens, Schreckenberger, Gerchen, Concerto Palatino, Cantus Cöln	(1994)
9.	Pickett (cond.), Bott, Bonner, Robson, Ainsley, King, George, Grant, New London Consort	(1989)
10.	Pearlman (cond.), Chandler, Clift, Croft, Atkinson, Diamond, Nomura, Mattsey, Boston Baroque	(1997)

A list to all entries: https://www.talkclassical.com/blogs/trout/1624-recommended-recordings-intro.html


----------

